# Weak spark - 8HP Tecumseh



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

If this doesn't work, some additional details would help, i.e. model, application, etc., but for starters, I would remove the flywheel cover, check the gap between the flywheel and coil, and lightly clean the outer surface of the flywheel with a thin spray of oil and emery cloth; not uncommon for the magnets to rust.


----------



## jburd964 (May 4, 2009)

If there isn't a lot of rush on magneta then I did replace coil while I have it part.

I'm not a professiona., But I did stay at Holiday Inn Express last night.


----------



## strod (Oct 18, 2011)

DexterII said:


> If this doesn't work, some additional details would help, i.e. model, application, etc., but for starters, I would remove the flywheel cover, check the gap between the flywheel and coil, and lightly clean the outer surface of the flywheel with a thin spray of oil and emery cloth; not uncommon for the magnets to rust.


Hi Dexter II - Lost me a bit - you said to remove flywheel cover and check gap between flywheel and coil - this 8HP Tecumseh has the coil inside the flywheel. Engine is on an Ariens Snowblower, mid 70's vintage. Engine is an HM80 - 155020. Is it possible the condenser is weak, although not very old and not put to use much or for some time?? Points are same age and clean and gapped to spec. Thanks Jim


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

Okay, for whatever reason, I had a picture of a 5 HP B&S or something like that in my mind. You're right; my 70'ish rototiller has that engine, and the mag is behind the flywheel, but I have only had it off maybe once or twice to blow the dust out, and can't recall exactly what it looks like. If it were me, I believe that I would still proceed along that path, remove the flywheel, clean the inside surface, and see what you can see. Check that the key is in good shape, probably replace it as long as you're in there, that the coil hasn't loosened and backed away from the flywheel, and that the condenser is tight, and not grounding itself out. Otherwise, since it sounds like the condenser and points are not too old, I would probably break down and try to find a coil. Backing up though, I don't know what that has for a kill button and interlocks, but it would be well worth chasing that circuit with an ohmmeter first, just to make sure it's not grounding itself out.


----------



## minibikealex (Aug 11, 2015)

Did you end up fixing this issue? and if so, how did you fix it? I am having the same exact problem as you!


----------



## del schisler (Aug 22, 2010)

minibikealex said:


> Did you end up fixing this issue? and if so, how did you fix it? I am having the same exact problem as you!


i would check and see if they make a electronic replacement for the point's and coil, this would fix for sure


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

What is it that you have.?


----------

